# Application status : Processing Commenced. However some documents "Met"



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi All,

My online VISA status shows a status of Processing commenced. 
When I click on the View Document checklist button, the page comes up with some of the documents marked as "Met". 

I am hoping the status would be changed to CO assigned or something. 
Is that how it is.. "Document checklist status" changes and then the main application ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.roshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My online VISA status shows a status of Processing commenced.
> When I click on the View Document checklist button, the page comes up with some of the documents marked as "Met".
> ...


oh my goodness...Even my application has everything met except the one with medicals...only after seeing this post I checked mine as well...so thanks for that 

I think we are all assigned a CO and yet to get a mail from him but my status is "Application being processed further "

For me and my wife these are docs shown as requested
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested Message
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message

For my 3 month old son it shows this..
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message

I think only Meds and may be Form 80/1221 are pending from my side.

How about you? Hope I didn't miss any mail from the CO


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> oh my goodness...Even my application has everything met except the one with medicals...only after seeing this post I checked mine as well...so thanks for that
> 
> I think we are all assigned a CO and yet to get a mail from him but my status is "Application being processed further "
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds about right.

I think our Timelines match 
I applied for 176 on 25 Feb 2012 (saturday)
I did my meds today. and Front loaded my PCC a week back.

I ve got this 
13/03/2012 Evidence of overseas qualifications Requested
However I have uploaded my degree certificate.. Do you reckon I should upload my Mark lists as well ?



and for my wife:

25/02/2012 Evidence of English language ability Required Message
25/02/2012 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information Required Message

Required : I think means that the documents are yet to be verified I suppose? else it should either be Requested or Met right ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.roshan said:


> Yeah that sounds about right.
> 
> I think our Timelines match
> I applied for 176 on 25 Feb 2012 (saturday)
> ...


Cool that we got CO in 3 weeks! 

For overseas qualification I attached my 10th, 12th, degree mark sheet along with degree award certificate.

For my wife English, I attached her UG and PG mark sheets and they have the medium of instruction mentioned in the bottom of the sheet. So a big headache of going to her college for letter is gone now!
Thanks God that our passports were accepted as age proof and my wife's new and old passport was accepted for name change evidence.

But for me 1221 is not even show in the checklist at all :-( Probably he will request in the mail.

Good luck to you and keep me updated on your progress. I booked my Meds on 26th of this month as we have to travel to nearby city to get eHealth done.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear sam.roshan;

Unfortunately this status is not according to our wishes and hopes.It is updated as when CO wants to.Furthermore the status as you've mentioned did not appear,but required and/or met like words were reflecting against each and every document as far as my experience is concerned.

Thanks.






sam.roshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My online VISA status shows a status of Processing commenced.
> When I click on the View Document checklist button, the page comes up with some of the documents marked as "Met".
> ...


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Cool that we got CO in 3 weeks!
> 
> For overseas qualification I attached my 10th, 12th, degree mark sheet along with degree award certificate.
> 
> ...


Sure Dreamaus. When a Document is requested, does it mean we have to upload to the same link as before or do we have to post our reply by clicking on "Contact the Department" link ?

I did not see any means of attaching documents while Contacting the Department


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.roshan said:


> Sure Dreamaus. When a Document is requested, does it mean we have to upload to the same link as before or do we have to post our reply by clicking on "Contact the Department" link ?
> 
> I did not see any means of attaching documents while Contacting the Department


I am yet the get mail from CO but I feel we can directly send mail to CO to his ID itself rather than attaching to the online application. BTW, I ran out of max number of attachments so can't upload anyways


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> oh my goodness...Even my application has everything met except the one with medicals...only after seeing this post I checked mine as well...so thanks for that
> 
> I think we are all assigned a CO and yet to get a mail from him but my status is "Application being processed further "
> 
> ...


wow!!! that's great.
wish you all the best.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> wow!!! that's great.
> wish you all the best.


thanks saydur....I am get to get mail from CO so waiting for that...not sure when would I get that or I need to call DIAC :confused2:

one more thing I want to ask senior expats...My Evidence of Work Experience is right now Met. Does it meant that I may not get a call from them to cross check my current job? So far I don't think any call came ...


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

CO asked for my spouse Evidence of English language ability and gave me 28 days to send the document. She took the IELTS last week and I need 34 days (more 6 days) to get the results with me. Is there any problem to submit the results 6 days after? I have already sent all other documents.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saback said:


> CO asked for my spouse Evidence of English language ability and gave me 28 days to send the document. She took the IELTS last week and I need 34 days (more 6 days) to get the results with me. Is there any problem to submit the results 6 days after? I have already sent all other documents.


what I have read in this forum that as long as you have valid reason for delay CO will accept and wait for your documents but just send him a initimation that your spouse has appeared for exam already and waiting for result


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Dreamaus.. I got an email from the CO today requesting the doco..
Hope you too received the email. Let me know.
Lets see whats next.


dreamaus said:


> I am yet the get mail from CO but I feel we can directly send mail to CO to his ID itself rather than attaching to the online application. BTW, I ran out of max number of attachments so can't upload anyways


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.roshan said:


> Hey Dreamaus.. I got an email from the CO today requesting the doco..
> Hope you too received the email. Let me know.
> Lets see whats next.


yeah even I got mail from him requesting only Meds. Nothing about Form 80/1221 is mentioned.

How about you? Has he requested from you those 2 forms? My CO is from team4


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah.. same here.. no request for the Forms. I think that should follow.
Team 4 for me too.
Fingers crossed 



dreamaus said:


> yeah even I got mail from him requesting only Meds. Nothing about Form 80/1221 is mentioned.
> 
> How about you? Has he requested from you those 2 forms? My CO is from team4


----------

